
Tell HN: Launching our crypto-dedicated job board - ICObazaar
ICObazaar has opened JOBS for public users. Open positions in blockchain from diverse crypto-companies are available for candidates. 
Candidates can browse and apply for jobs from companies in 35 countries looking for both tech and non-tech heads with market understanding. 
Employers can post and manage jobs, and have access to the applications in the company profile. Among the first crypto companies to hire on JOBS are Orca Alliance, Wachsman, Swissborg, AnyLedger, Paxful and others. 
We encourage more users and businesses to test JOBS for free and provide us with feedback on our services. More updates and new features  are coming in the next release, stay tuned
Join us to find your dream team or the next job!
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Congrats! Where do you see the volume of cryptocurrency related jobs going if
this bear market continues?

------
ICObazaar
[https://jobs.icobazaar.com](https://jobs.icobazaar.com)

